# Tomcat GWT Beispielprojekt läuft nicht.



## Chiller Royal (1. Nov 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe über Eclipse ein "Web Application Starter Project" aufgebaut (also nur generieren lassen, hab noch nichts dran geändert). Wenn ich das Projekt über Eclipse starte funktioniert auch alles ganz normal aber wenn ich die .war Datei via XAMPP mit Tomcat deployen will wird quasie nur der reine HTML teil (die Überschrift und die Aufforderung seinen Namen einzutragen) angezeigt.

Kennt jemand vielleicht das Problem oder hat einen Ansatz wie ich das in den Griff kriegen kann?

Schon mal danke für alle Antworten

LG.


----------

